# I got my paper back - received an F



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

They were going to give me a D. I worked 50 hrs on it. Instead I got an F. A F'ing F. I'm so pissed cause I worked so hard on this paper. If you only knew.


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

:hug


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I hate going through that. It makes you feel like the dumbest dope in the world.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

50 hours? That must have been a monster paper.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, let's call it what it is...THER IS NO WAY YOUR PAPER IS DESERVING OF AN F. The teacher either didn't get it or some stupid technicality got in his way of grading properly. NO WAY!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah I agree with Fairleigh, 50 hours of work for an F? I don't see how that's possible.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I worked my butt off, but it was late. I got it stamped on Saturday, but just because I got it stamped on Saturday at 2:30am they don't mark it as handed in until the Monday. I was unaware until yesterday of this policy. I said that I had struggled with it, but my school doesn't seem to take that into account at all. I don't understand if someone's struggling that you can make it even worse for them, by failing them. It's very hard for me to understand this. 

I'm not lying about how many hours I worked on it. Trust me I worked hard. I'm meeting with her. My mark won't get adjusted at all, but hopefully I can get a better mark on the next one. They had writing seminars in September, but they aren't holding anymore right now. 

My SA and loneliness is really affecting my studies.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I wish you luck in the meeting. My profs were always so understanding and forgiving. I don't understand why they are being so hard on you, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------

